# Do you store/stock cleaning supplies



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

As I sat making a list of items for my weekly run to the store it occurred to me that cleaning supplies will be essential if the world fell apart. Most of my cleaning supplies I just buy as needed. I do have bleach and vinegar but I'm talking about things like bathtub cleaner, disinfectants, sponges, degreasers, counter top cleaners. Keeping things clean (especially after a large SHTF event) will be paramount to good health.

So I wondered, does anyone keep a good supply of these things and do you have any other suggestions of cleaning supplies to keep stocked.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

My wife does.
I plan on becoming a marauder, stealing all the cleaning g supplies to clean up what has hit the fan.

Fear me! I will steal your Clorox! Your Lysol! My gang of highly trained scrubbing bubbles will clean you out! Aaaaaaaarrrrrgghhhh!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ditch the Clorox Wipeys, they sometimes dry out if stored a long time. We go mainly with the concentrated cleaning products in bulk. That way youcan make a batch when you need it. Keep in mind that Bleach has a shelf life but even reduced life concentrated bleach is better than nothing. 

Oh, add some Pool Shock at part of your preps


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

I store everything I use, so that includes cleaners. If money gets tight due to an injury or lost job, I have everything I need. That said, some of the stuff I don't get too heavy on. Dishwasher packs, I have some extra, but if its the end of the world, I don't need a year or more of those because I won't continue to use the dishwasher. I have lots of liquid soap and wash tubs that will take it's place. Bath tub cleaner, eh, not much of it either. Sponges, wash rags, scrub pads, powdered laundry soap, I keep lots of it along with the stuff like bleach and vinegar. Also lots of hand sanitizer. We do have some of the clorox wipes for convenience but once again, I'm not stacked too deep. Just my take on things....


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Coastie dad said:


> My wife does.
> I plan on becoming a marauder, stealing all the cleaning g supplies to clean up what has hit the fan.
> 
> *Fear me! I will steal your Clorox! Your Lysol! My gang of highly trained scrubbing bubbles will clean you out! Aaaaaaaarrrrrgghhhh!*


:laughhard::armata_PDT_37:

You sir, get the post of the day award! We didn't have a little emoti-thingy for that.


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

My wife has so much Lysol, Pinesol and bleaches also rubbing alcohol you might think alcohol is for medical use but it works wonders for removing sticky gummy grime I walk into that room in the basement and it reminds me of a hospital. She also keeps the individual packets of wipes vacuum packs them to keep from drying too quickly. Disinfectant and soap seem to be the big thing for her.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have stored five gallon pails of industrial/ food service laundry detergent and dish soap.

Do buy All F&C for normal use and have about 6 gallons at any one time, same applies to dove dish soap, the large ones from BJ's.

Powdered bleach is stored not liquid, always have a case or two of Clorox on hand for usage.

I buy the large packages of Scotchbright sponges there also.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Y'all need to remember bleach has a short shelf life of about a year if stored in a cool place. Less when it is hotter.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Bleach, detergent, vinegar, cider vinegar, rubbing alcohol, hydrogen peroxide, anti bacterial soap, 3 in 1 bath soap, sponges, etc..... in bulk and also smaller 16 oz or 32 oz sizes.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Absolutely, store cleaning stuff.
May be one of the most important things to have.
Not the Clorox wipe type things tho,
bleach, gloves, soap, vinegar, stuff like that.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Wait. WUT?
Are you saying I am still gonna have to clean after serious SHTF? :vs_mad:


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

Cricket said:


> Wait. WUT?
> Are you saying I am still gonna have to clean after serious SHTF? :vs_mad:


That depends on where it lands


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

we have a good stock on cleaning supplies , we try to keep our cleaning shelf full at all times .


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Cricket said:


> Wait. WUT?
> Are you saying I am still gonna have to clean after serious SHTF? :vs_mad:


Only what you eat with at the minimum.

If you are a muzslime, washing your hands does tripal duty IF you wash them, saves toilet paper also..


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I am with the other guy.. once SHTF.. I am becoming a cleaning supply marauder. (and TP)


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> I am with the other guy.. once SHTF.. I am becoming a cleaning supply marauder. (and TP)


Cool...are you a sniper? We'll need a sniper for our gang.......
But not an old military guy.... we'd need too much CLR to clean off the rust..


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Coastie dad said:


> Cool...are you a sniper? We'll need a sniper for our gang.......
> But not an old military guy.... we'd need too much CLR to clean off the rust..


I know we're gonna have fun with this for a while. :vs_bananasplit:

A few years ago I learned to make my own laundry detergent. Someone (A Watchman I think) posted a video on this and I learned something new about it and am adding it to my stuff. I have enough that it will be a barter item for me.

As to the other stuff, dish soap, Clorax cleaners and the like we have a decent amount for backup on that also.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Post SHTF, I have a complete army field kitchen to employ, for our groupe.

it will serve 150 men, only 40 needed counting families, mess kits and SS serving ware are the order.

fieid orders will be followed , however mulligans will be the order of the day. 

With an occasional chicken throw in.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

When the wife saw the household cleaning items I began to store she simply asked just who was going to be using all those cleaning supplies. I just looked at her and smiled. :laugh:


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Since I use a heavy degreaser for my business occasionally I always keep an extra gallon around which can be diluted 20/1 for a more gentle soap. Since I'd probably have electricity to run the dish and clothes washer ect I keep extra detergent for both along with a spare 8 pack of soap bars in each bathroom.

Soap and sanitizer go hand in hand to prevent illness so don't forget to keep extra sanitizer. If SHTF takes the form of a Pandemic having sanitizer, vinyl/latex gloves, and N95/N98 masks could be a lifesaver. All of these things are available at Lowes and Home Depot in the cleaning and paint isles.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

A very good sanitizer that can be diluted 600/1 and still be very effective is Star San. Beer brewers use it. A 1 qt bottle can make 150 gallons of sanitizer and unlike bleach it never goes bad. Put a few drops in a 1 qt spray bottle with water and you've got an effective sanitizer.


----------

